# SHEEPSHAVER, oui-oui, mais-mais...



## fisheye (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Au bout d'un certain nombre de bricolages, Sheepshaver avec Mac OS 8.6 est installé et fonctionne correctement sur mon MAC Intel sous Tiger. Par l'intermédiaire de CD,je parviens à y installer des applications, comme je l'ai fait pour OS 8.6.

Quant à pouvoir manipuler dans cet environnement des images qui sont stockées sur mon disque interne ou/et sur un disque externe, Je ne sais ne parviens pas à y accéder. Les placer dans le dossier Partage du dossier Sheepshaver créé dans Documents, je l'ai essayé sans trouver comment aller plus loin. 

J'ai créé un nouveau volume à partir du dossier de photos placé dans Partage. Mais une fois dans OS9, je ne le trouve pas.
Au lancement de MAC OS9, il est toujours demandé de formater un disque illisible. Si je dis OK, rien n'est pas formaté puisqu'il est détecté comme "verrouillé"...

Je tourne en rond!

Merci pour les tuyaux.


----------



## tartofour (8 Avril 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé d'aider quelqu'un à installer COI (Classic-On-Intel) qui est basé sur Sheepshaver.
Si je me souviens bien Sheepshaver ouvre des fichiers .dmg qui sont situés dans ordinateur/utilisateurs/partagé 
Il s'agit d'une image disque lisible autant par OS9 que par OSX. Je ne peux pas garantir que ça fonctionne aussi pour Sheepshaver, mais il me semble que ça irait de soi. Donc :
- créer une image disque avec l'utilitaire de disque ou peu importe de la taille désirée
- mettre des documents / logiciels dans cette image disque montée sur mac osx
- ejecter l'image disque et lancer Sheepshaver

Tiens-moi au courant si ça donne des résulats


----------



## fisheye (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Tartofour,

Merci de ton aide. Donc, ok, Je crée une image disk et la place dans le dossier Partage que j'avais créé à l'origine dans Documents.

Puis je lance Sheepshaver et Mac OS 8.6 se lance. Et l'image disque apparaît bien. Problème: Stuffit se refuse à l'ouvrir... Tu as écrit que l'image disque, au format .dmg pouvait être ouvert dans Max OS classic. As-tu une idée de comment faire???

Merci à toi


----------



## tartofour (9 Avril 2008)

Lorsque tu fait « afficher les informations du dmg sur Classic, en quel type de fichier est-ce qu'il est reconnu par le système ? S'il le perçoit vraiment comme un .dmg il devrait pouvoir l'ouvrir avec ses outils intégrés...

Quoi qu'il en soit, voici quelque guides sur la configuration de Sheepshaver avec une attention particulière sur le dossier partagé. Je ne connais rien de ton niveau d'anglais mais si un détail m'échappe, je pense que ces guides devraient compenser. 

http://www.svpproductions.com/os9onxintelmac2.html Comment installer Classic sur un mac qui roule 10.5.2 (*anglais*)

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/205/ voir #4 (en français)

http://www.sonsothunder.com/devres/revolution/tips/env006.htm voir #14 (*en anglais*)


----------



## fisheye (10 Avril 2008)

tartofour a dit:


> Lorsque tu fait « afficher les informations du dmg sur Classic, en quel type de fichier est-ce qu'il est reconnu par le système ? S'il le perçoit vraiment comme un .dmg il devrait pouvoir l'ouvrir avec ses outils intégrés...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, voici quelque guides sur la configuration de Sheepshaver avec une attention particulière sur le dossier partagé. Je ne connais rien de ton niveau d'anglais mais si un détail m'échappe, je pense que ces guides devraient compenser.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces nouveaux tuyaux qui me paraissent beaucoup plus complets que tout ce que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent. Merci pour ton souci sur mon anglais, mais il est fluent, donc pas de pb. Et il y a des coïncidences: J'ai fait des études et travaillé pendant presque 7 ans en Allemagne, jamais plus au nord que la Ruhr (j'y étais il y a 1 mois), il y a presque ....50 ans. A l'époque, on n'y voyait aucun français. De Hannovre, je ne connais que la réputation de sa Messe!
Pour en revenir à Sheepshaver: OS 8.6 ne reconnait pas le dmg - c'est un "document" et il n'a rien pour l'ouvrir. Quant aux 2 textes anglais, je les ai imprimé et vais regarder la chose de près dès que j'aurai un moment.
C'est effectivement sur Macbidouille que j'avais trouvé les explications pour installer Classic sur OS X.

Je te tiendrai au courant.


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2008)

ESt-ce qu'il ne vaudrait pas mieux installer MacOs 9.2.2 plutôt que 8.6?


----------



## fisheye (10 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait pas mieux installer Mac Os 9.2.2 plutôt que 8.6?



Pas du tout. Il faut installer au maximum 9.0.4, voir le tutoriel de Dexter sur macbidouille.
Merci néanmoins pour votre intérêt à cette problématique...


----------



## fisheye (12 Avril 2008)

tartofour a dit:


> Lorsque tu fait « afficher les informations du dmg sur Classic, en quel type de fichier est-ce qu'il est reconnu par le système ? S'il le perçoit vraiment comme un .dmg il devrait pouvoir l'ouvrir avec ses outils intégrés...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, voici quelque guides sur la configuration de Sheepshaver avec une attention particulière sur le dossier partagé. Je ne connais rien de ton niveau d'anglais mais si un détail m'échappe, je pense que ces guides devraient compenser.
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est fait!
J'ai suivi le mode d'emploi de http://www.sonsothunder.com/devres/revolution/tips/env006.htm
Il y a eu à faire une petite modif de configuration dans SheepshaverGUI: sélectionner "slirp" comme interface Ethernet, il n'y avait rien auparavant.
Peut-être que le point le plus décisif a été la création de l'image disque et son partage entre OS X et OS 9...
Merci beaucoup à toi Tartofour, super...


----------



## tartofour (13 Avril 2008)

Pas de quoi, tout le monde devrait avoir le droit de rejouer à Lode Runner et à Sim City 2000. Si j'utilisais Time Machine je m'attendrais à pouvoir reculer jusqu'à Classic. Mais bon, je rêve un peu trop.
Je te souhaite beaucoup de beau temps sur SheepShaver.

Sinon il y a pas mal de Français en Allemagne... juste à Hanovre il y a une demi-douzaine d'assistants de langue français, deux québécois (dont je fais partie) et il m'arrive d'aller dans des Kneipe où le serveur est un immigrant français aussi : c'est arrivé cette semaine.


----------



## quequoi (22 Août 2010)

tartofour a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé d'aider quelqu'un à installer COI (Classic-On-Intel) qui est basé sur Sheepshaver.



Après quelques heures à la recherche des infos&#8230; un bon paquet de liens ici ou là étant morts (dans les tutos, par exemple :-(), merci pour cette info, qui m'a permis le moyen de télécharger cet installateur complet, très simple à utiliser, car tout de suite en fonction.

Je l'ai trouvé là, et je l'ai téléchargé ici.

NB : il faut un logiciel pour décompresser les fichiers rar, (7z, par exemple), et le résultat est en anglais. D'autre part, il y a eu des améliorations depuis cette version, mais ça ne les intègre pas, naturellement.

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un, en particulier ceux qui comme moi ne comprennent rien à ça !


----------



## winstonsmith (16 Septembre 2010)

Au passage, un lien pour tous ceux qui s'intéressent à l'émulation de Mac OS 6 à 9 :
www.emaculation.com
Il y a des tutos applicables pour sheepshaver ainsi que basilisk II (émulateur 68k qui peut dépanner). Et surtout, les forums sont consultés par la plupart des développeurs qui travaillent sur les dernières versions de ces softs. Anglais de rigueur évidemment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

Sinon, quelques éléments pour répondre aux questions initiales :

- Non, les images disques ".flv" de SheepShaver ne sont pas des ".dmg" (ni des ".img" ou des ".iso" d'ailleurs), et des dmg ne fonctionnent pas avec SheepShaver.
- Le dossier "partage" monte un volume appelé "Unix" sur le bureau de SheepShaver : il ne faut pas travailler depuis ce volume, il ne doit servir qu'au transfert de fichiers vers/depuis le(s) disque(s) normaux. De même, l'effacement de son contenu doit se faire sous OS X.
- La création d'un nouveau volume peut être faite depuis SheepShaver GUI (voir cette page en anglais). Malheureusement, les liens vers cette application que j'ai trouvé ne répondent plus. 
- D'après ce que je lis ici, la raison de la disparition de cette application semble être que cette interface de paramétrage serait intégrée directement dans la version actuelle de SheepShaver ("menu SheepShaver -> Préférences", qui n'existe pas sur la version 2.3 que j'utilise).

EDIT : je viens de tester cette version "2.3 de 2009", elle intègre effectivement directement les éléments de Sheepshaver GUI (et accessoirement, elle semble, sur mon PowerMac, du moins, plus rapide que la précédente version 2.3 &#8230; Mais Office 98 ou 2001 plante toujours avec), et reprend les préférences de la version précédente sans coup férir.


----------



## winstonsmith (18 Septembre 2010)

Avec la version "classic on intel" de sheepshaver pour laquelle quequoi a mis un lien plus haut, on peut utiliser des .dmg qu'on peut monter dans le finder d'OS X pour copier directement des fichiers. Très pratique car pas de problème de perte des champs creator/type et du ressource fork comme avec le dossier Unix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2010)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Avec la version "classic on intel" de sheepshaver pour laquelle quequoi a mis un lien plus haut, on peut utiliser des .dmg qu'on peut monter dans le finder d'OS X pour copier directement des fichiers. Très pratique car pas de problème de perte des champs creator/type et du ressource fork comme avec le dossier Unix.



Je vais regarder ça, mais tu peux déjà noter que le dossier Unix ne fait rien perdre des codes créateur/type, ni du ressource fork, la majeure partie des applications qui tournent osous SS chez moi sont passées par ce dossier, et fonctionnent parfaitement après transfert dans un des deux disques virtuels que j'ai sur SS !


----------



## Risou (12 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, quelques éléments pour répondre aux questions initiales :
> EDIT : je viens de tester cette version "2.3 de 2009", elle intègre effectivement directement les éléments de Sheepshaver GUI (et accessoirement, elle semble, sur mon PowerMac, du moins, plus rapide que la précédente version 2.3  Mais Office 98 ou 2001 plante toujours avec), et reprend les préférences de la version précédente sans coup férir.



Bonsoir!
Apparemment tu as réussi à installer Sheepshaver sur mac OS 10? 

Pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment tu as fait?
Je précise que je suis une chèvre en informatique (j'ai trouvé le tutoriel du site officiel mais c'est impénétrable) et que je suis sur Mac OS X 10.6.6.

Merci d'avance pour ton aide!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2011)

Ben c'est tout bête : j'ai utilisé SheepShaver GUI (Graphic User Interface), ça permet de rentrer tous les paramètres en deux minutes !


----------



## Risou (12 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est tout bête : j'ai utilisé SheepShaver GUI (Graphic User Interface), ça permet de rentrer tous les paramètres en deux minutes !



Mais justement, la version pour mac 10.6 n'a pas ce fichier!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Risou a dit:


> Mais justement, la version pour mac 10.6 n'a pas ce fichier!!!



Ben pour une fois que mon vieux G4 sous 10.5 me donne un avantage 

Cela dit, je n'ai vu nulle part que la version 2.3 ne fonctionnait pas sous Mac OS 10.6 :mouais:

Ah oui, au fait, SheepShaverGUI n'a, pour autant que je sache, pas le(s) même(s) auteur(s) que SheepShaver, il faut donc le télécharger séparément, il n'est pas fourni avec !


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, au fait, SheepShaverGUI n'a, pour autant que je sache, pas le(s) même(s) auteur(s) que SheepShaver, il faut donc le télécharger séparément, il n'est pas fourni avec !



Bon j'ai bien cherché et pas moyen de télécharger SheepshaverGUI (le seul site qui le "propose" m'informe qu'il n'y a pas de lien pour ce faire, mais que je peux le trouver sur Google... mon il!  ). 
Si tu sais où le trouver, n'hésite pas à m'en faire part!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Ben si tu crois que j'ai noté l'adresse ou je l'ai téléchargé il y a bien 3 ans maintenant &#8230; :rateau:

Mais en le cherchant SSGUI sur Google, j'ai trouvé ça qui semble en outre régler un problème entre SSGUI et SS 2.3, tu n'as qu'à l'essayer !


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais en le cherchant SSGUI sur Google, j'ai trouvé ça qui semble en outre régler un problème entre SSGUI et SS 2.3, tu n'as qu'à l'essayer !



Merci Pascal 77. Cependant ça n'aide pas au lancement de SheepShaver. Quand je veux ouvrir ce dernier, ou il ne se passe rien ou j'ai un message comme quoi Safari ne prend pas en charge la "community toolbar"...

Et à ce propos, je cite http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/emulateur-266248.html (topic sur les émulateurs):

"SheepShaver Setup Manual for Mac OS X (Tiger or Leopard)

To keep it simple, I will describe a setup with all files together in a folder "SheepShaver". That folder can be anywhere you like, for instance in your Home folder. If the needed files are in the same folder with SheepShaver, no full paths are required for configuration, just file names will work. (Files and folders can be renamed and/or moved to different locations afterwards, provided you make sure the new names and/or full paths to the files are entered in SheepShaver preferences.)
Note: Changed settings in preferences are saved when the preferences window is closed, but the changes will not take effect until the SheepShaver application is quit and launched again.
Note: With most compatible ROM files SheepShaver for Mac OS X can only run Mac OS 8.5, 8.6, 9.0 or 9.0.4. and only generic install CDs for those Mac OS versions can be used. A system install CD provided with a new Mac will usually only install on that specific model. *SheepShaver cannot run 9.1 or later.*

D'où que je ne parviens pas à trouver de tutoriel à jour...


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais en le cherchant SSGUI sur Google, j'ai trouvé ça qui semble en outre régler un problème entre SSGUI et SS 2.3, tu n'as qu'à l'essayer !



Merci Pascal, mais ça ne m'aide pas à lancer Sheepshaver: il ne se passe rien quand je clic dessus, ou alors j'ai un message comme quoi Safari doesn't support the community toolbar...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Risou a dit:


> j'ai un message comme quoi Safari doesn't support the community toolbar...



:affraid: Tu es certain que c'est bien SS que tu lances ? :mouais:


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: Tu es certain que c'est bien SS que tu lances ? :mouais:



Quand je veux ouvrir ça

l'icône saute dans le Dock mais rien ne s'ouvre


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: Tu es certain que c'est bien SS que tu lances ? :mouais:



et quand je tente d'ouvrir celui-là, j'ai ça:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Alors là, je suis désolé, mais je sèche complètement !


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors là, je suis désolé, mais je sèche complètement !



  Beuheuheuuuuuu!


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2011)

J'ai une version qui marche bien si tu veux.
MP.


----------



## pulsaracat (13 Janvier 2011)

je confirme, Sheepshaver 2.3 fonctionne bien sur macOS 10.6.
Je me souviens par contre avoir eu qques problemes avec SSGUI, mais je me rappelle pas comment je m'en étais sorti...désolé.
Je crois qu'en lançant SS et en reglant les préfefences ça le fait, mais bon, pas sur a 100%


----------



## Risou (13 Janvier 2011)

pulsaracat a dit:


> je confirme, Sheepshaver 2.3 fonctionne bien sur macOS 10.6.
> Je me souviens par contre avoir eu qques problemes avec SSGUI, mais je me rappelle pas comment je m'en étais sorti...désolé.
> Je crois qu'en lançant SS et en reglant les préfefences ça le fait, mais bon, pas sur a 100%



le problème est que SS ne se lance pas du tout!


----------



## winstonsmith (15 Janvier 2011)

Essaie avec le dernier build :
http://www.emaculation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6703

(toujours numéroté 2.3 mais beaucoup de changements si tu utilises un build plus ancien)

Cette version a un éditeur de préférences intégré, mais inaccessible si tu utilises SS en plein écran. Tu peux alors utiliser SheepShaverPrefs.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~ronaldpr/sheepshaverforum/SheepShaverPrefs.zip

Si jamais ça marche pas, je pourrai t'envoyer en mp un lien vers une archive qui contient SSSetupGUI.


----------



## Risou (15 Janvier 2011)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Essaie avec le dernier build :
> http://www.emaculation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6703
> 
> (toujours numéroté 2.3 mais beaucoup de changements si tu utilises un build plus ancien)
> ...



J'ai déjà tout le package, SSGUI, SS, SSPrefs... mais je crois que je suis pas douée!


----------



## winstonsmith (23 Janvier 2011)

Réponse un peu tardive ...
Es-tu certain que la ROM que tu utilises est compatible avec sheepshaver ? Car sheepshaver peut tout à fait quitter instantanément s'il ne trouve pas de ROM adaptée. Je ne peux pas te donner de lien vers des fichiers ROM car c'est illégal, mais ce n'est pas difficile à trouver.
Sinon, si tu parles anglais, tu trouveras de l'aide sur ce forum :
http://www.emaculation.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=20

(je donne ce même lien sur plusieurs posts alors je précise bien que je n'ai rien à voir avec ce site, c'est juste que c'est la meilleure ressource sur le Web pour l'émulation Mac OS Classic)


----------



## Risou (23 Janvier 2011)

En fait ce qu'il me manque, c'est un dossier système de OS 8 ou 9. Je suis arrivée sur Mac sur le tard, alors j'ai seulement les versions 10...  bouhouu!
À part ça la ROM fonctionne... pas les jeux grrrrr!


----------



## winstonsmith (23 Janvier 2011)

Regarde tes mp.


----------



## Gendefekt (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour les gens! ^^
Je suis en train de tenter désespérement de mettre SheepShaver sur mon mac os X 10.6, mais j'avoue... ça marche pas...

J'ai SS, SSpréf, Basilisk II, mais ça marche toujours pas.
Mon SS s'ouvre et se referme directement... 
Et je n'ai trouvé nulle part SSGUI ... T.T

Heeelpeuh...

Avec Basilisk, ça me donne ça: (Voir pièce jointe)


----------



## ppz78 (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème en essayant d'installer un système 9 avec la version 2.3 de SheepShaver : l'application se ferme dès l'ouverture.
Sur le Forum E-Maculation j'ai lu que l'application ne se lance pas si il ne trouve pas :
- un *CD d'installation*
- un fichier *Mac OS ROM*
Pourtant j'ai bien un CD de mac OS dans le lecteur et le fichier Mac OS ROM.

Merci de vos conseils.

Nota : je ne comprends pas le besoin du ficher Mac OS ROM car il se trouve dans le CD d'installation, SheepShaver devrait être capable de le trouver tout seul. Par contre pour les très vielles machine avec une ROM physique je comprends.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2012)

ppz78 a dit:


> Nota : je ne comprends pas le besoin du ficher Mac OS ROM car il se trouve dans le CD d'installation, SheepShaver devrait être capable de le trouver tout seul. Par contre pour les très vielles machine avec une ROM physique je comprends.



Sheepshaver émule un PPC "old world", donc, il a besoin du fichier "Mac OS Rom" en dehors du système, car il l'utilise comme une image de "Rom physique".

Cela dit, dans les préférences de sheepshaver, tu as une zone de saisie de son emplacement.

A noter que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner SheepShaver avec un fichier Mac OS Rom venant d'un système 9, quel que soit le système que j'installe, c'est le Mac OS Rom d'un 8.6 que je lui indique.


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2012)

Moi j'ai récupéré celle du fameux "Mac OS ROM Update 1.0" qui fonctionne bien.
C'est vrai qu'il faut "tomeviewer" (donc Os9) pour le pecho, c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.
Dans le pire des cas, un MP peut faire le truc


----------



## ppz78 (5 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un peu avancé ce dimanche grâce au site :  www.emaculation.com

Mais je plante à l'installation de mon système 9. 
J'obtiens le message : 
" Ce logiciel ne peut être lancé sur votre ordinateur. Consultez la documentation pour en savoir plus".

Merci de votre aide.
PPz


----------



## ppz78 (5 Février 2012)

Encore un progrès.

L'injure précédente provenait de mon CD MacOS9 qui était pour iMac DV seulement.

J'ai donc changé mon fusil d'épaule et essayé un autre CD en stock MacOS 7.5.3
Finalement c'est installé, cela fonctionne. Je vais essayer demain de relire mes veille disquettes, y a t-il quelque chose de spécial à installer ?

J'ai quelques questions complémentaires :

Sur l'OS 7.5.3
1- est-il possible d'upgrader en *7.5.5* (j'ai les disquettes) ?
2- faut-il installer *Open doc* ?
3- faut-il installer *Power Talk* ?
4- faut-il installer *Quick Draw GX* ?

Sur les autres systèmes, 8 et 9
A- est il possible d'avoir un système 7, un 8 et un 9 sur la même machine avec SheepShaver, si oui comment ?
B- où est il possible de se procurer les CD des systèmes 8 et 9 ?

C'est tout pour ce soir  .
A+
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2012)

ppz78 a dit:


> J'ai quelques questions complémentaires :
> 
> Sur l'OS 7.5.3
> 1- est-il possible d'upgrader en *7.5.5* (j'ai les disquettes) ?



Non seulement c'est possible, mais c'est même recommandé, Mac OS 7.5.5 est le seul "7.5" à offrir une stabilité satisfaisante sur mac 680x0, et relativement satisfaisante sur Mac PPC.



ppz78 a dit:


> 2- faut-il installer *Open doc* ?
> 3- faut-il installer *Power Talk* ?
> 4- faut-il installer *Quick Draw GX* ?



Ben là, ça dépend si tu en as besoin ou non !



ppz78 a dit:


> Sur les autres systèmes, 8 et 9
> A- est il possible d'avoir un système 7, un 8 et un 9 sur la même machine avec SheepShaver, si oui comment ?



Un disque dur virtuel par système, mais je ne suis pas certain que SheepShaver supporte des systèmes antérieurs au 8.5 -> EDIT Ah ben si, il peut du 7.5.2 au 9.0.4 ! 



ppz78 a dit:


> B- où est il possible de se procurer les CD des systèmes 8 et 9 ?



Petites annonces, eBay etc.


Bon, puisqu'on passe par là, j'ai une question à propos de Basilisk 2 : Sur mon MBP (10.6.8), j'ai Basilisk 2 (Mac OS 7.5.5, image de ROM de PowerBook Duo 230) et SheepShaver (Mac OS 8.6, fichier Mac OS Rom de ce système) d'installés. J'utilise pour les deux le même fichier de "mappage clavier AZERTY", or, si sous SheepShaver, il n'y a aucun problème avec ce fichier, sous Basilisk 2, par contre, la touche "option" (alt) est totalement inopérante. Suis-je un cas isolé, ou bien d'autres ont-ils eu ce problème (et éventuellement y ont-ils trouvé solution) ?


----------



## ppz78 (6 Février 2012)

bonsoir,

Merci de ces tuyaux.
Ce soir j'ai des pb avec le lecteur de disquettes (USB branché sur l'iMac), il n'est pas vu per SheepShaver, dans ces conditions comment puis-je faire la mise à jour Mac OS 7.5.5 ?

Merci d'avance
PPz


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> sous Basilisk 2, par contre, la touche "option" (alt) est totalement inopérante. Suis-je un cas isolé, ou bien d'autres ont-ils eu ce problème (et éventuellement y ont-ils trouvé solution) ?



T'as essayé la touche droite ?
Je sais c'est con comme question mais sur je ne sais plus quel émulateur ça marchait comme ça pour une des touche double chez moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2012)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé la touche droite ?
> Je sais c'est con comme question mais sur je ne sais plus quel émulateur ça marchait comme ça pour une des touche double chez moi



J'ai essayé les trois, la droite et les deux gauches* !

(*) Ben oui, j'ai un clavier USB branché sur mon MBP, j'ai essayé avec les deux "alt" du dit clavier, plus l'unique du clavier intégré du MBP (qui est celle de gauche).


----------



## ppz78 (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Finalement j'ai réussi à voir les disquettes dans SheepShaver et à passer en système 7.5.5
Voici le mode d'emploi :

1- faire des images disque des disquettes :
Sur le Mac sous système X, vous mettez la disquette dans un lecteur de disquette, puis vous lancez l' "*utilitaire de disque*". Sélectionnez la disquette puis cliquez sur "*Nouvelle image*". Dans le menu qui apparait, choisir un répertoire de stockage pour les images des disquettes. ATTENTION ne les mettez pas dans le dossier partagé de SheepShaver (Unix disque). Enfin dans le menu de choix de format assurez-vous que l'image est dans un format *non-compressé en lecture / écriture*.

2- configurer SheepShaver:
Lancez SheepShaver et dans les préférences ajoutez les fichiers d'image à la liste des volumes. Enregistrer les modifications dans les préférences et arrêter la machine émulée (quit SheepShaver). 

3- lancer la mise à jour :
Lorsque vous lancez à nouveau SheepShaver, les disquettes devraient apparaître sur le bureau MacOS7, 8 ou 9. Ouvrez la première disquette et lancer l'installation. Le programme d'installation reconnait les disquettes à utiliser.

4- faire le ménage :
Après une installation réussie, vous pouvez de nouveau supprimer les fichiers image à partir de la liste des volumes dans les préférences de SheepShaver puis quitter SheepShaver.

A+
PPz


----------



## ppz78 (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite revenir sur mon besoin d'installer plusieurs systèmes (un Mac OS7, un Mac OS8, un Mac OS9) sur mon iMac sous système X.

Pascal 77 m'a proposé :


> Citation: Un disque dur virtuel par système



Mais je ne comprends pas comment cela peut marcher car il faut aussi un jeu de préférences par système, et au démarrage il n'est pas proposé de choisir un OS ou un autre.

Merci de votre expérience
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2012)

Tu as deux options possibles :

1) au démarrage de SheepShaver, tu change l'image disque de démarrage (en lançant d'abord l'application "Préférences SheepShaver")

2) Tu indiques à SheepShaver tous les disques, puis au sein de Mac OS 7/8/9, tu utilises le TdB démarrage pour choisir le système sur lequel se fera le prochain démarrage.


----------



## ppz78 (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de ces informations cela fonctionne.

J'ai aussi trouvé cela sur le forum Emaculation :





> The current SheepShaver builds support self-contained .sheepvm bundles. When you create setups in bundles, you can have as many setups as you wish, each with its own prefs file (and ROM file, and startup volume image, etc) inside the bundle. Such .sheepvm bundles are also portable, for instance on a (HFS+ formatted!) USB flash drive, and can be used on any Mac that has SheepShaver installed.
> 
> Description of the standalone .sheepvm bundle can be found here: viewtopic.php?t=5754
> 
> Somewhere at the beginning of that thread I also describe a 'classic' setup of SheepShaver in different SheepShaver folders that share the same prefs file and that can be run at the same time. (With nice illustration. )



J'avais presque trouvé tout seul la seconde recette.
A l'occasion je vais essayer la première.

PPz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------

Re bonjour, 

J'ai une autre question, en essayant de décoder le forum Emaculation avec mes quelques notions d'anglais, j'ai eu l'impression que SheepShaver avait quelques difficultés avec l'audio.

J'ai donc essayé de lire un CD audio avec l'utilitaire *Lecture Apple CD* installé dans l'*OS 7.5.3*. Le résultat est nul : le CD n'est pas vu dans l'utilitaire et bien sur pas de musique.

Donc 4 questions:
- la lecture de CD est elle possible avec SS / Mac OS 7.5.3 / Lecture Apple CD ?
- si oui : comment
- si non : y a t-il d'autres moyens d'y arriver : SS / Mac OS ?.? / ??
- enfin, comme mon objectif est de faire retourner d'anciens jeux comme "Versailles", quand le jeu a une bande son est-elle bien reproduite avec SS?

Merci
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2012)

Curieusement, j'ai du son avec Basilisk 2, mais pas avec SheepShaver. Cependant, il y a des préférences son, donc je pense que c'est une question de réglage, mais je ne saurais te dire lequel, car je n'avais réinstallé SheepShaver que pour vérifier certaines hypothèses pour ce fil (j'ai encore un Mac qui est capable de fonctionner en "natif" sous Mac OS 9.2.2), quant à Basilisk, je l'utilise pour les vieilles applications couleur (mes deux vieux PowerBook n'ayant que des écrans "16 niveaux de gris").

Ah, au fait, tu ne devrais pas rester en 7.5.3, mais faire la mise à jour 7.5.5, surtout avec SheepShaver, qui émule un PPC (les système 7.5.x ne contiennent que du code 680x0, et sont donc exécutés en émulation sur les Mac PPC, ce qui rend ces derniers encore plus sensibles aux bugs que les Mac à processeurs 680x0, or, le seul 7.5 à être raisonnablement stable est le 7.5.5).


----------



## ppz78 (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Me re voici sur le forum de SheepShaver.

Suite à mes déboires avec Mac OS 7, je suis passé à 8

Cela progresse mais j'ai toujours des difficultés avec le CD qui me sert de test : Ramsès II.
Il s'agit d'un CD de type encyclopédie pour présenter la vie et l'oeuvre du Pharaon ainsi que le sauvetage des monuments de la vallée du Nil.

J'ai bien les commentaires de Ch. Desroches Noblecourt et B. Cremer, mais j'ai des problèmes sur certaines images et ou films.
Sur certaines séquences c'est OK comme dans le premier exemple ci dessous.
J'ai aussi des écrans vides (dans les deux autres exemples).

Avez vous une idée pour améliorer .
Merci
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2012)

Sans vouloir passer pour un oiseau de mauvais augure, j'ai bien peur que non, l'émulation parfaite d'une machine aussi complexe qu'un Mac ou un PowerMac n'existe pas, qu'il s'agisse de Classic ou des émulateurs tiers comme SheepShaver ou Basilisk, il y a toujours des problèmes plus ou moins insurmontables qui subsistent (raison pour laquelle je conserve précieusement mon vieux PowerBook G3 "Pismo", mais aussi qu'il m'arrive encore parfois d'utiliser mes deux ancêtres (PowerBook 190 et Duo230) pour d'autres raisons que "le simple fun").

Par contre, dans tes illustrations, pour ce qui est de la tombe du papa de Ramses II, vu l'icône, il pourrait s'agir d'un problème autre, genre fichier vidéo endommagé, ou CD rayé, mais sans qu'il soit possible de l'affirmer à coup sûr.


----------



## Invité (22 Février 2012)

Ca ne peut pas être dû à la version de "pictureviewer" d'Os8 donc de la version de QT ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ca ne peut pas être dû à la version de "pictureviewer" d'Os8 donc de la version de QT ?



Difficile à dire, vu que je ne dispose pas du CD pour expérimenter, mais j'ai un doute, ce genre de CD (éducatifs/culturels) qui fonctionnaient sous OS 7.x, ont continués à fonctionner jusqu'à 9.2.2 (sur de vrais Mac), du moins est-ce le cas de tous ceux que j'ai ici, je n'ai jamais testé ces CD, ni sous Basilisk ni sous SheepShaver.


----------



## ppz78 (22 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il ne faut pas désespérer, j'ai continué les essais avec le système 9.0 et cette fois cela fonctionne malgré quelques injures lors de l'installation de quickTime 4.0.

A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures : Versailles !!
PPz


----------



## ppz78 (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici le suite des évènements:
- Avec Versailles (jeu Cryo qui doit fonctionner sur un *68040* avec un écran de 640 x 480 Système 7.1 ou supérieur, Sound Manager 3.0 ou supérieur) le résultat n'est pas top avec les différents systèmes essayés (7.5, 7.5.5, 8.6 et 9) : cela démarre mais le son est très mauvais et comme les énigmes sont données sur une bande son c'est :+((( de plus il y a un gros pb avec la souris les mouvements sont erratiques, j'ai l'impression que la zone utile est très limitée, je suis pratiquement toujours en saturation. Finalement c'est :+(((

- Avec Egypte qui est aussi un jeu Cryo qui doit fonctionner sur un *PPC* avec un écran de 640 x 480 Système 7.1 ou supérieur, Sound Manager 3.0 ou supérieur, le résultat est nul puis que cela ne démarre pas.

Merci de vos conseils
PPz


----------



## ppz78 (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je joins quelques images pour illustrer mon propos.
Après le lancement de Versailles, j'ai l'impression que le déplacement de la souris est amplifié.
Sur la première image on voit la position du jeu à droite et celle de la souris Mac pratiquement au centre sous le* p *de SheepShaver.
Sur la seconde image on voit la position du jeu au centre et celle de la souris Mac pratiquement au centre sous le *h* de sheepshaver.
Sur la seconde imageon voit la position du jeu à gauche et celle de la souris Mac pratiquement au centre sous le *s* de sheepshaver.
De plus il y a de l'hystérésis dans les mouvements de la souris.

Dans de telles conditions le jeu est impossible.
Avez vous une idée pour résoudre ce Pb?

Merci
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

Oui, pour Versaille, je te conseille d'essayer avec Basilisk plutôt que SheepShaver, car si ce jeu est en code 680x0, SheepShaver implique une double émulation, d'abord SheepShaver, puis au sein de celui ci, l'émulation 68K des processeurs PPC, ça doit commencer à faire lourd à gérer (SheepShaver émule un PPC, Basilisk 2 un 68K).

Là, je ne peux pas faire de test, je n'ai plus Versailles, ni Egypte (quoi que, pour ce dernier, faudrait que je fouille, lui, je ne me souviens pas l'avoir donné), mais il faut savoir que l'émulateur "parfait" n'existe pas. Je vais t'en donner un exemple avec deux logiciels que j'ai beaucoup utilisé naguère et deux émulateurs :

Alors sous "Classic", d'Apple (sur un Mac PPC, donc), Office 98 de Microsoft tourne parfaitement, mais Omnis 7v3, en version 3.5.x, 3.6.x ou 3.7.x plante lamentablement. Par contre, SheepShaver fait très bien tourner Omnis 7v3, mais se révèle incapable de faire tourner les applications d'Office 98, que ça soit sur un PPC ou sur un Mac Intel.

Donc, il ne faut pas non plus attendre de miracle de l'émulation !


----------



## ppz78 (9 Mars 2012)

Merci de l'information.

J'avais déjà essayé Basilisk mais sans succès (écran noir). Je viens de ré essayer, si je paramètre l'écran en 640 x 480 le jeu se lance mais j'obtiens le même comportement de la souris.
J'en conclus que les émulateurs ne sont pas parfaits, je vais essayer un autre Jeu.

PPz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------

Autre idée.

Je trouve que les manipulations de CD-ROM avec les émulateurs sont un peu fastidieuses.
Avec nos nouvelles machines qui disposent de disques généreux je me disais qu'il devrait être possible de faire une image disque des CD-ROM jeu et de paramétrer Basilisk ou SheepShaver pour qu'ils utilisent ces images disques au lieu du CD-ROM. On devrait aussi y gagner en fluidité de jeu.

J'ai essayé ... mais sans succès.
Avez vous tenté l'expérience ?

Merci
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

ppz78 a dit:


> Autre idée.
> 
> Je trouve que les manipulations de CD-ROM avec les émulateurs sont un peu fastidieuses.
> Avec nos nouvelles machines qui disposent de disques généreux je me disais qu'il devrait être possible de faire une image disque des CD-ROM jeu et de paramétrer Basilisk ou SheepShaver pour qu'ils utilisent ces images disques au lieu du CD-ROM. On devrait aussi y gagner en fluidité de jeu.
> ...



Non, je n'utilise les émulateurs que pour de très vieux softs couleur (mes vieux PowerBook 68030 et 68LC40 n'ont que des écrans 16 niveaux de gris), d'avant les CD, pour la plupart, vu que pour ceux plus récent, j'ai encore ce Pismo qui démarre en natif sous OS 9.2.2.

Cela dit, lorsque j'insère un CD, que ce soit sous l'un ou sous l'autre, il monte sans problème sur le bureau du Mac émulé, la seule différence de comportement entre Basilisk et SheepShaver, c'est que sous le premier, quand j'éteins le Mac émulé, le CD est éjecté, alors qu'avec le second, il reste monté sur le Mac "hôte".


----------

